# Cutting Capacity of a JD 5830



## coolchief88 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what the cutting capacity of a JD 5830 is? In corn silage or haylage?


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

A JD 5830 was a great 4 row corn cutter. Some people put 6 row heads on it but in heavy corn it was a bit slow. Great cutter for there time and still will get the job done for smaller operations. I don't know if you can fit a KP in one like the newer choppers have.


----------



## coolchief88 (Aug 5, 2010)

About how many tons/per hour can someone cut?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I am not sure of tons per hour, but here our 5830 keeps everyone busy filling a 9 foot bag. A bigger cutter would have to wait for the baggger to catch up. It travels from 3-4 mph with a six row head depending on how big the corn is.


----------

